# Need Ideas for the next quilt



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This will be for my bedroom, a king size quilt. The fabric goes very well in the room, walls are a lighter shade of the gold, carpet is rose/burgundy pattern.

I'm not sure what I want - I like an overall pattern more than a series of blocks, and I love the black print, so was thinking maybe something with a lot of solid areas where I could use that and not break up the pattern a lot.

I kept thinking I needed to come up with something for a bed ruffle, and just was not sure what color - then it dawned on me, I bought 5 yards of the black and 5 yards of the stripe - so I should be able to come up with something using one or the other (or both). So another idea was to use the black for the bed ruffle and then not worry about piecing it and losing the print in the quilt. 

The colors don't photo well, the turquoise is much bolder, and is the exact color as the small flowers in the black. The gold tones in all the other fabrics match. I'm not committed to using all of these prints, and I could look for something different if needed. I bought several others, but when I started laying them out, decided I really like the gold/black/rose look. 

The neat thing is that when I put the other colors together, I have a very pleasing combination for a future project already on hand.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For the skirt, I would use solid black and sew a strip of that lavender strip along the bottom. It would act to kinda make the quilt look like it goes to the floor. It would at least tie the skirt with the quilt.

The large lavender flowers could be fussy cut for corners, or make an "X" using them like a large Irish Chain block with the other three fabrics as the rest of the "block".

Do you like medallion quilts? Because one of those large flowers could be the center and then border around it. Everything seems to center around your choice of the large print, it will dominate.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm a fan of disappearing nine patch. To keep your flowers intact, I make the individual squares a bit larger than the floral motif. Fussy cut them for the corners so they don't get cut up., then put the gold in the center and the other two overall prints opposite each other. Personally, I'd ditch the blue or use it for the center rather than the gold -- just to have a hint of it. I'd border the quilt in either the gold or a black, either solid or marble, then use the striped for the skirt. Whatever pattern you use, this is going to be one gorgous quilt.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

rail fence....that's one I really want to make lol.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I had to think on this a bit. The floral print in gorgeous and would go well as the setting squares in a star quilt with the stripe for a border. Here's just one example:
http://www.frommarti.com/featherstar.shtml

It would also be pretty used as the center for a Double Irish Chain quilt with your accents as the chain.

Either one of these would give you an over all design and allow you to really see the focus fabric.

Another one would be to do a strippy quilt, but it wouldn't be an over all design. It would allow you to use large strips of your focus though.

The floral would probably make a beautiful stack and whack quilt too.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Since I'm a newbie - what is "fussy cut"? or does that just mean you cut the pieces to align with the pattern of the fabric. 

Maura - I really like your idea of the dust cover, to make it look like an extension of the border of the quilt when the quilt is on the bed. I was thinking of some sort of ruffle, but I think the other way would be much nicer looking, and go with the style of the room better. I do have lace curtains on the windows, but it's not a real feminine looking room other than that. 

I'm going to have to look up the patterns you all have suggested and see how they look. I do like the medallion look, but maybe with something that has a center motif and then others on the outer side. 

I do plan on using the blue just as a highlight - just to give it an accent instead of being so much the same color. I really does bring the blue out of the black print. Not sure if I'll find a way to do that . . .


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

What about this one?

http://appalachianquilts.blogspot.com/2012/12/happy-winter.html

This is one I did. You can't see it that well, but there is a border print just like yours on that outer border. It went together pretty quickly. I did mine that way because I wanted to do some fun quilting in the alternate blocks.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, Macy, I think fussy cutting is a technique used to accent a specific part of the pattern - for instance, cutting a one piece block that won't be cut apart... with your fabric, the large bouquet medallion would work very well, and would showcase that part of the fabric. You may even be able to get smaller fussy cut blocks from the bouquets in the stripe. But I'm still a newby, too, so I may have it wrong.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Looked up some of the patterns. Found a twisted rail fence that I think would be great for a border design, and then I found a disappearing nine patch layout that would be great for a table runner, though I don't think that is what I'm looking for with this quilt. Bookmarked several sites for future inspiration though.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I did fussy cutting for years before I knew what it was called. Instead of just cutting strips, you pick a specific area, like a rose bud, and cut that. If you fussy cut the purple fabric, you'd center the flowers and cut around it. So, you'd end up with holes in your fabric. You can either make a square template with cardboard and mark the square, then cut, or you can use a ruler of the correct size.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Macy, I love those fabrics! I remember when you posted them a few months back.

How about a kaleidascope block with the large black floral?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My husband really likes this pattern.

http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/star-spin-quilt/20147

I like it because it has a lot of large open space so I could use the black print. Not sure how it would work with a black background and I may need to get more fabric to make the center. Though I've seen this done differently (not color gradient) with good results. I really like the log cabin border too. I've seen this done with stars in the border, but like this better.

I love this one, but don't think it would work with the bold print.
http://www.amishcountrylanes.com/Pages/hs4889.shtml

Though I could use it for cabinet cover . . .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Play around a bit. I think the medallion would work well.


----------

